# White Fuzz on a Corydora



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

I noticed one of my cory's was out during the day yesterday, which was a bit odd. This morning I saw him limping around the tank. I've scooped it out and took this pic:









It looks like a white fuzz that's exploded out of it's gut. It's not doing so well and I suspect it's not going to last long. What is it? Is this going to take my whole tank by storm? It's the only fish in the tank with the growth that I've seen so far.

Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Seems somewhat common for cory's. SOmeone else started a thread aswell last week asling the same questions. I cured my dads cory's of the fungus/growth.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/help-needed-fungus-corys-36711/

The same thing happen to a bunch of cory's in my dads tank. I treated them with API Melafix Antibacterial and Pimafix Antifungal. They can be used together or individually. It worked within days. All the cory's lived. Your best bet is to look at the pictures on the bottle and try to decide which one will work on your fish. I prefer to use both if I cant decide if its bacterial or a fungal infection. Im no fish doctor so it can be hard figuring out what they have. I also use the Antibacterial on my African tank on a regular basis to help with torn fins and scrapes. The stuff works awesome

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/m...s+Pimafix+Antifungal+Fish+Remedy+(16oz.).html
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=md-apmel16

Good luck. I hope this info isnt too late to save your fish. These products are all natural so dont worry about treating the whole tank. It wont harm your other fish or shrimp.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give that a go.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Let me know if it works. It only took 2 days to cure my dads cory's and 3 of them were infected. Great product and all natural. Its my go to fish medicine now. Cheapest at J&L


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like this one didn't make it. I just noticed he gave up struggling a few minutes ago. I may pick some of the meds tonight just in case there's a further outbreak, but as far as I can tell the other fish are happy.


----------

